# Keeping rats occupied



## Phoebe_22 (Aug 8, 2012)

This week one of my girls had to be put to sleep, leaving her sister, Munroe on her own. I rescued the two girls and Munroe is VERY temperamental, her sister was even at the receiving end of her nips once or twice so I really don't think she'd get on with any other new rats, but luckily for me I am available very often to get Munroe out and play with her so I'm hoping that this won't be a huge concern. What I am worried about is keeping her occupied during the night, all I can hear is her chewing things in the cage and ripping up newspaper overnight which she only does when she's bored. I've filled boxes with scrunched up paper, hiding treats in a few of the paper balls, i've made mini rat pinatas stuffed with treats and i've put food into wicker balls which she chases around until the food falls out, but I can't think of anything else to do! I keep re-arranging her cage which is filled with things to climb on and into, i've bought her new toys but these things don't keep her busy for very long. Does anyone else know of any ways in which to entertain her? I don't mind if it's other treat based things as her treats pretty much only consist of fruits, vegetables and seeds so it's nothing bad in there, I'm just worried that if she gets too bored she may start missing her sister more.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry about her sister 

As for occupying, how do you know she does not like shredding stuff up? A lot of rats do. You can hang up thick layers of newspaper (cut into strips and hanged with paper clips or show hooks). 

Hang up a paper bag full of treats and paper. Cat balls full of treats. My guys like it when I freeze a stuffed Banana pepper (often with yogurt Or bananas). Tomatoes cut in half (this work best with the smaller ones, can also work with Cherries) with stuff frozen in them they also like. Hardboiled eggs with the shell still on them. Hanging up food also works.

If she is a hunter you can get some live crickets and let her chase them (Not wild, store bought, home raised, or bought from a reliable source). Just make sure to remove them after a while as crickets will chew on animals.

Hammocks. Flat hammocks, double and triple deckers, corner hammocks, tunnels, cubes, ect. Be creative with hammocks. Remember that rats like sleep and have places to hang out.

Cardboard boxes. my guys seem to be liking it but a soda box, 12 back I believe, with the only entrance in the middle. My guys like it (My dad opened it up wrong). My guys also love full size Soda boxes.

Edible logs are also a huge hit with my guys (Remember that when rats chew they often will not actually ingest it so it's safe)

Some rats like bird perches.

If you can you can try to introduce her to another female. What do you mean by at the end of her nips once or twice? did she cause her to bleed or just small fights? if it's just small fights or maybe a one time minor bleed she would probably like another cage mate (or two).


----------



## DragonFire43 (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.dapper.com. Check this place out they have lots of ideas


----------



## DragonFire43 (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh sorry that copied wrong and I didn't get the whole web address. http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm#hammocks actually go to this one


----------



## Phoebe_22 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys  I also found this: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=making+a+treat+box#/d4cfs7e they only last 5 minutes but they only take that to make anyways and Munroe seemed to enjoy them


----------

